# The US is Moving Backward



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is not new. Information that used to be available about kennels was scrubbed one month after Trump became president. https://www.glamour.com/story/the-t...t-easier-for-puppy-mills-to-hide-animal-abuse

My theory is somehow, some way, a great deal of money changed hands.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The story is all headline, about the legislature weighing abolition of any local ordinances. Which is overbearing, but not necessarily a story.

Instead, the Times makes that announcement, then goes on to rehash the story of the stripping of all records from the USDA. 

In this OP the potential new legislation is the story. Florida pet shops will soon be full of puppy mill dogs. The backstory we know already.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It upsets me a lot, too. Why make it easier for puppy mills to operate? I don't get it. I really don't.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe this explains it at some level. Why Does President Donald Trump Hate Dogs?


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Maybe this explains it at some level. Why Does President Donald Trump Hate Dogs?


Article is hilarious ... at least the part about Chappy guarding Ivana's closet. Trust a poodle to have such good taste! I almost choked on my drink when the visuals came to mind. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

As a longtime FL resident, I can affirmatively tell you that no good news ever emerge from Florida. You see this from Casey Anthony, Trayvon Martin, Pulse Massacre, to the recent shootings at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School. FL is an embarrassment. That is just a fact lol! You combine the worst state with the worst president, this is what you get. Man do I need to move!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow0160 said:


> As a longtime FL resident, I can affirmatively tell you that no good news ever emerge from Florida. You see this from Casey Anthony, Trayvon Martin, Pulse Massacre, to the recent shootings at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School. FL is an embarrassment. That is just a fact lol! You combine the worst state with the worst president, this is what you get. *Man do I need to move!*


Come to Long Island. Close to city life, close to country life, best of all worlds. Even though POTUS started out in life in Queens, he clearly prefers FL now so not many chances to run into him here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Long Island, Seattle, the Bay Area...but yes, if I were you it would be time for a move.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

To Cb’s topic, all of the government websites are less robust and transparent. To have any mention of climate change scrubbed is all you need to know. 

I was proud of Florida’s governor today for signing a start to reasonable gun regulation. The red flag provision is key to me. Scott could have kept his NRA “A” rating and done nothing. I credit the children of that high school for moving the needle to modest action. God bless them!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have nothing good to say about Governor Rick Scott. He was the CEO of Columbia/ HCA. During his tenure, the company was fined $1.7 Billion dollars, which is the largest Medicare fraud in US history. They were convicted of 14 felonies counts and the total settlement was over $2 Billion. It is hard finding unbiased articles on this but here you can see the Wikipedia entry about this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Scott#cite_note-34

The children of the high school pushed the issue hard on FL government and he was only forced to do what he had to do with gun regulations to advance in his aspirations toward US Senate in the current political atmosphere. I don't think that man does anything benevolent out of the goodness of his heart.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

snow0160 said:


> I have nothing good to say about Governor Rick Scott.


He's not too popular even in American political groups.

Our time in Florida was spent under Lawton Chiles. lol


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

North Carolina! Much better weather than the NE United States, fabulous (i.e. world class) medical care, lots of universities, lots of cultural events. So long as you stay in the Triangle (Durham/Chapel Hill/ Raleigh area) or near Charlotte, very progressive.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

marialydia said:


> North Carolina! Much better weather than the NE United States, fabulous (i.e. world class) medical care, lots of universities, lots of cultural events. So long as you stay in the Triangle (Durham/Chapel Hill/ Raleigh area) or near Charlotte, very progressive.


NC! Love that state. The drop down from the foggy, clammy mountains of VA into warm weather. Ahhhh... 

And the Flyin' J Truck Stop!! Mmmmmm.....

It's almost worth the drive. :canada:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I used to drive through the Carolinas going to school in Boston every other summer. I have not been to any cities but the I-95 stretch of the Carolinas is very nice. I am a huge fan of Rocky Mountains in Colorado. I would not be able to survive driving through the Rockies. It is hauntingly beautiful esp in the fall. I hear Calgary is just as gorgeous. My favorite natural beauty place is Juneau, Alaska. I love the Mendenhall glacier and the pockets of water around the city. The aerial tour is a must! The pacific NW is very pretty from British Columbia down to California. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had no idea Rick Scott had that on his resume! Our governor and lieutenant governor are obsessed with transgender bathroom issues and abortion. I feel we have more pressing issues; like everything else and my fellow Texans agree. If only more of them voted...


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> I had no idea Rick Scott had that on his resume! Our governor and lieutenant governor are obsessed with transgender bathroom issues and abortion. I feel we have more pressing issues; like everything else and my fellow Texans agree. If only more of them voted...



I remember that Texas had gender issues for many years and that North Carolina had a surprising transgender bathroom bill that got tossed out last year. https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...04/us/north-carolina-transgender-law.amp.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Meanwhile, the Conservatives in the UK are so desperate to make friends after several disastrous run-ins with animal lovers they are legislating to control puppy farms and ban shock collars: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...lectric-shock-pet-training-collar-ban-england


----------

